# 30 years old, A little preggers, due on May 12. Bump buddies?



## veronica s

Anyone due around the same time as me and want to be bump buddies? I'm 14dpo and have had 3 days of BFPs:happydance::happydance:. They are slowly getting darker each day, but still very light. AF would be due this Sunday, so technically I'm still not "late".

I would love to have some people to talk to throughout the process!


----------



## Rachel789

Congrats! :happydance:

I am 29 and just found out yesterday at 14 dpo I am pregnant :happydance: AF was due today at the latest and I got nice lines and a positive on the digital yesterday. This is my first, I was TTC for about a year and was getting ready to do an IUI/femera cycle then got a surpise BFP :) 

Based on my ovulation day I am due May 8th. So far I really don't have any symptoms but I am told that will change in a couple weeks. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## starlight0

Congratulations!! Haven't been to the doctor yet, but I'm suspecting my due date will be end of April/beginning of May! 

Best of luck :):)


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Veronica! I should be do around May 9th! Would love to be bump buddies!


----------



## JustFluffy

Hi! Can I jump in? I am 27, due May 7th. I find the May thread is WAY too busy to keep up with, I get lost. I love a smaller thread like this!

How is everyone feeling today? My bloating has toned down quite a bit. I almost don't even feel pregnant anymore!


----------



## aknqtpie

I agree.. it is way too busy! The last two days I had horrible bloating feeling cramps, but they seem to have gone away.. Now I just feel a little sore, like I stretched too much. My BBs aren't really hurting.. on and off sore. 

Oh, and I forgot to say in my last post that I am 28. Glad to find some ladies that are close to my age!!


----------



## veronica s

Rachel789 said:


> Congrats! :happydance:
> 
> I am 29 and just found out yesterday at 14 dpo I am pregnant :happydance: AF was due today at the latest and I got nice lines and a positive on the digital yesterday. This is my first, I was TTC for about a year and was getting ready to do an IUI/femera cycle then got a surpise BFP :)
> 
> Based on my ovulation day I am due May 8th. So far I really don't have any symptoms but I am told that will change in a couple weeks.
> 
> How are you feeling?

Yay for finding out! Congrats girl! How excited are you??? I took an HPT on Tues at 11 DPO and got a VERY faint line. Went to the Gynecologist that day for a yearly physical and told them about my faint line, so they took a blood test. Yesterday I got another faint line, but a little darker, and a "Pregnant" on a digi. This morning I did another test and got a slightly darker line, but it's still light. The doc called me this morning and told me the blood test said I was 3 weeks along (that day I was 3w2d). We've been TTC for 7 months.

I'm basing my due date on my last period. And girl, I have been having CRAZY symptoms. I kind of "felt" pregnant after the first week after ovulation. I've been freezing/hot/freezing/hot, dizzy spells, my sinuses have been burning, abdominal cramps and twinges. I've been hungry more often (especially when I wake up in the morning). My sciatic nerve has been aching, and I could go on and on about the symptoms. I feel like I'm pretty in tune with my body, and I have felt every difference!

Besides all the symtoms, I feel good. It's so weird actually being preggers! Finally! I'm so happy :happydance:


----------



## veronica s

starlight0 said:


> Congratulations!! Haven't been to the doctor yet, but I'm suspecting my due date will be end of April/beginning of May!
> 
> Best of luck :):)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## veronica s

aknqtpie said:


> Hi Veronica! I should be do around May 9th! Would love to be bump buddies!

Yay, congrats girl! And we should definitely be bump buddies! Where are you from? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## veronica s

JustFluffy said:


> Hi! Can I jump in? I am 27, due May 7th. I find the May thread is WAY too busy to keep up with, I get lost. I love a smaller thread like this!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? My bloating has toned down quite a bit. I almost don't even feel pregnant anymore!

Yes! Jump on in! That may thread is soooooo busy. It's really hard to keep up on there. 

I'm feeling shaky, bloated, and crampy today. But I couldn't be happier, even with all the yucky symptoms. Just grateful for a little bean. Praying for a sticky one!

Congrats by the way!


----------



## aknqtpie

veronica s said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Veronica! I should be do around May 9th! Would love to be bump buddies!
> 
> Yay, congrats girl! And we should definitely be bump buddies! Where are you from? Any symptoms yet?Click to expand...

I am from Alaska! Nothing horrible, just crampy. Otherwise, I feel fine! If I went by the day my cycle started I am at exactly 4weeks today. I have a doctors appt set for tuesday to go meet with a potentially new doctor. My old one doesn't do OB anymore, and is about 45 min- 1hr away from where I live anyways. 

I tested on Sunday at 10dpo (on a whim, wasn't expecting a BFP that early!) and got a faint line, so I tested with a digi on Monday and it said prego, also went in and asked for a blood test.. also was told it was a prego (although they didn't say how far along I am.. ) This is all super exciting!!


----------



## veronica s

AKNQTPIE, 
Wow, Alaska? I'd love to see it. I'm a fan of the snow. I'm from South Carolina. We definitely don't get much snow here, and I hate it! My doc is having me come in in 3 weeks, when I will be 6w1d for tests and possibly a scan (it depends on what he decides). I'm wanting to see the ultrasound and hear the heartbeat already. I can't wait to see what that feels like. 

Can you believe we're preggers?? Eeeeeek!:happydance:


----------



## JustFluffy

veronica s said:


> JustFluffy said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Can I jump in? I am 27, due May 7th. I find the May thread is WAY too busy to keep up with, I get lost. I love a smaller thread like this!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? My bloating has toned down quite a bit. I almost don't even feel pregnant anymore!
> 
> Yes! Jump on in! That may thread is soooooo busy. It's really hard to keep up on there.
> 
> I'm feeling shaky, bloated, and crampy today. But I couldn't be happier, even with all the yucky symptoms. Just grateful for a little bean. Praying for a sticky one!
> 
> Congrats by the way!Click to expand...

Thanks! I am happy too, happy with the symptoms (at least for now HAHA), it lets me know its working. I was super bloated the last few days but like I said not so much today. Very tired too... But cannot sleep, definitely makes for an interesting day!

aknqtpie, I too tested Sunday afternoon on a whim to get my positive! 11DPO for me. I also got a positive on the digi on Monday. Good thing we are bump buddies!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey- can I be in your club too?

Based on my last period and my normal cycle length which is very long, my estimated due date is 14th May 2012.

I am 30 and live in the UK, been TTC #1 for about 3 months. Was advised by the gynaecologst it would take a while to get pregnant as I have PCOS and suspected endometriosis so was a bit shocked at 8dpo to get two convincing BFP with internet cheapies with fmu and then an undeniable 'pregnant' on the digital.

I don't really feel pregnant either and a few more positive digitals later its starting to sink in! The only thing that perplexes me is that the internet cheapies are still faint, and actually alot fainter then when first used at 8dpo...

I can't help trying not to get excited, i've known so many people miscarry- do you all have the same concerns?

I've had very mild fleeting cramps and feeling bloated on and off. Just today my boobs felt a lot heavier!


----------



## veronica s

JustFluffy said:


> veronica s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustFluffy said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Can I jump in? I am 27, due May 7th. I find the May thread is WAY too busy to keep up with, I get lost. I love a smaller thread like this!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? My bloating has toned down quite a bit. I almost don't even feel pregnant anymore!
> 
> Yes! Jump on in! That may thread is soooooo busy. It's really hard to keep up on there.
> 
> I'm feeling shaky, bloated, and crampy today. But I couldn't be happier, even with all the yucky symptoms. Just grateful for a little bean. Praying for a sticky one!
> 
> Congrats by the way!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am happy too, happy with the symptoms (at least for now HAHA), it lets me know its working. I was super bloated the last few days but like I said not so much today. Very tired too... But cannot sleep, definitely makes for an interesting day!
> 
> aknqtpie, I too tested Sunday afternoon on a whim to get my positive! 11DPO for me. I also got a positive on the digi on Monday. Good thing we are bump buddies!!Click to expand...

Yeah I'm not sleeping well either. I keep waking up every 30 minutes or so. I fall right back to sleep, but just keep waking up. It makes for a VERY tiring day when you don't get restful sleep. Ugh. I feel like I could fall over right now. Counting down the hours until work is over!


----------



## Chloe2986

Hey. I tested yesterday and found out I'm 4 weeks pregnant. So excited!!!!


----------



## veronica s

GI_Jane said:


> Hey- can I be in your club too?
> 
> Based on my last period and my normal cycle length which is very long, my estimated due date is 14th May 2012.
> 
> I am 30 and live in the UK, been TTC #1 for about 3 months. Was advised by the gynaecologst it would take a while to get pregnant as I have PCOS and suspected endometriosis so was a bit shocked at 8dpo to get two convincing BFP with internet cheapies with fmu and then an undeniable 'pregnant' on the digital.
> 
> I don't really feel pregnant either and a few more positive digitals later its starting to sink in! The only thing that perplexes me is that the internet cheapies are still faint, and actually alot fainter then when first used at 8dpo...
> 
> I can't help trying not to get excited, i've known so many people miscarry- do you all have the same concerns?
> 
> I've had very mild fleeting cramps and feeling bloated on and off. Just today my boobs felt a lot heavier!


Welcome and congrats! I have concerns as well. My BFPs have been faint, but they are getting slightly darker each day. I only buy the pink First Response or Answer tests, so that I can see the line getting darker. i'm a little bit paranoid, and I have to see for myself that it is progressing. I feel like I will be worrying throughout the pregnancy though. Also, I'm not technically "late" yet. AF was supposed to make her appearance in 3 days. But my temps are staying up. This morning's temp was the highest it's been. This is such a roller coaster ride of emotions! As Will Ferrell would say, " I'm in a glass case of emotion!!" LOL

Just praying all our beans will be sticky!


----------



## veronica s

Chloe2986 said:


> Hey. I tested yesterday and found out I'm 4 weeks pregnant. So excited!!!!

Wooooo hoo!! CONGRATS! What's your due date?


----------



## JustFluffy

Me too veronica! I am going on vacation next week so these last few hours are particularly difficult! I do not go into my OB until 10 weeks :( I don't know that I will be fully convinced I am pregnant until I see the LO and hear the heart beat! That's 6 whole weeks away, feels like eternity!

Welcome GI Jane and Chloe!!!


----------



## veronica s

JustFluffy said:


> Me too veronica! I am going on vacation next week so these last few hours are particularly difficult! I do not go into my OB until 10 weeks :( I don't know that I will be fully convinced I am pregnant until I see the LO and hear the heart beat! That's 6 whole weeks away, feels like eternity!
> 
> Welcome GI Jane and Chloe!!!

My OB wants to see me at 6w1d. Not sure what's going to happen at that appointment. They said he may or may not do a scan. =/


----------



## Rachel789

I really do not have many symptoms, I kind of want to feel more so I actually feel pregnant. (I may regret saying that if morning sickness kicks in :haha:).

I do have major bloating though that hasnt gone away, which makes wearing jeans VERY uncomfortable. I feel a little cramp/twinge here and there but thats it. I always thought if I was pregnant my boobs would be sore, but they feel fine! 

I got my blood test results back today and I have to go in again tomorrow and Tuesday to make sure the levels are going up as they should. MY HCG was 206 from yesterdays draw and once they reach 1500+ which should happen by Tuesday my dr. will see me a week later for my first scan :happydance: So I should be 6 weeks then. Most drs don't scan that early but I am still with my RE so I think they monitor you more close early on.


----------



## aknqtpie

I went in to a doctors office and asked for a blood test... I didn't believe the two tests I took lol. I am hoping I follow in my moms footsteps and don't get morning sickness haha. THese bloaty cramps really suck.


----------



## pinktiara

Took my test 9dpo and got the faintest positive. Have been getting slightly darker. I'm 31 in January got pregnant on second cycle. Will be due may 13 if it goes well I'm so emotional and tired same as I was with my first ugh.


----------



## Rachel789

I am going in for my 2nd blood draw today to make sure the levels are doubling. I took a couple more HPTs today and they look twice as dark as 2 days ago so I am hoping that is a good sign my levels doubled! I am finally starting to feel a tiny bit of soreness in my boobs today, I wouldnt even notice it if I wasnt poking at them :haha:

aknqtpie-I am also praying I don't get morning sickness. Half the people I know got it and half didn't, I hope I am one of the lucky ones!


----------



## veronica s

Rachel789 said:


> I really do not have many symptoms, I kind of want to feel more so I actually feel pregnant. (I may regret saying that if morning sickness kicks in :haha:).
> 
> I do have major bloating though that hasnt gone away, which makes wearing jeans VERY uncomfortable. I feel a little cramp/twinge here and there but thats it. I always thought if I was pregnant my boobs would be sore, but they feel fine!
> 
> I got my blood test results back today and I have to go in again tomorrow and Tuesday to make sure the levels are going up as they should. MY HCG was 206 from yesterdays draw and once they reach 1500+ which should happen by Tuesday my dr. will see me a week later for my first scan :happydance: So I should be 6 weeks then. Most drs don't scan that early but I am still with my RE so I think they monitor you more close early on.


My BBs haven't been sore either. My nips got a little tender last week, but that was about it.

So is it normal for them to have you come back so many times to get your HCG checked? My doc is not having me do that.


----------



## veronica s

OK, so I'm getting a little worried. MY HPT this morning was a tiny bit lighter than yesterday's. Although I did get up to pee at 1 am and then tested around 4:15am. Yesterday I think I got up to pee at 1 am and then tested around 5:45am. I don't know if that makes a difference. But it has me worried. Seriously, I've been thinking about it today non-stop......actually obsessing about it. I went out and bought more hpts just now, and I just feel like crying. Am I overreacting??? I think I know the answer to that.....:blush:
 



Attached Files:







preg2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1









preg3.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rachel789

I am with a fertility specialist so I think they treat every pregnancy as high risk and have you repeat the HCG test every couple days to make sure the levels are increasing as they should. They also said once my HCG reaches 1500+ They will have me schedule an ultrasound for a week later. If my HCG keeps doubling as it should I will only be 6 weeks for my first ultrasound which is really early. I think the norm is 8-10 weeks. Once all is good, maybe after the first trimester my current dr. will release me to go to my regular ob.


----------



## Rachel789

:hugs: I wouldnt worry about that at all. After you get your first + you should really stop testing. I tested again today and mine was darker however I wasnt testing daily, this was 2 days after my last test. But I am going to stop testing now so I don't drive myself crazy if the line changes, it's not worth it. When is your first appt? If it would put your mind at ease maybe you can ask your dr. to get your blood drawn to check your levels then get it redrawn 2-3 days later to make sure they are doubling.


----------



## aknqtpie

Stop testing!! You will drive yourself bonkers! I tested one FRER, then did a digi the next morning to confirm.. and then did one more line.. but no more!!! haha.


----------



## pinktiara

I test everyday haha my lines get darker and darker but I find if I wake up to pee and a few hours later test than of course the line I lighter I wouldn't worry at all. My boobs are killin me and getting bigger already same with my first one. I was a bit crampy last night i assume implantation. Oh yes I am also super bloated like 4 months pregnant bloated lol


----------



## daisy8

Due May 13th here :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome Daisy!

So how long has everyone been with their DH, DF, OH or whatever! :) 

My DH and I have been together for 9 years, and married for 5! We finally decided to start trying this summer! I think I bothered my DH enough about having a child lol... He is starting to get excited though.. I can tell


----------



## kellz30

Hi ladies 
Congrats on the pregnancys. I am due around the beggining of May. I have had my hcg bloods taken 4 times, and its doubling, and have a scan booked for friday.
Anyone else ache in the vagina area?


----------



## JustFluffy

aknqtpie said:


> Welcome Daisy!
> 
> So how long has everyone been with their DH, DF, OH or whatever! :)
> 
> My DH and I have been together for 9 years, and married for 5! We finally decided to start trying this summer! I think I bothered my DH enough about having a child lol... He is starting to get excited though.. I can tell

My DH and I have been married for a year and a half, our two year anniverary will be right after the LO is born so I am way excited for that!!! He has wanted to start a family ince right after we got married but it ook me a little while to get on board HAHA. He is SOOO excited to be a Dad, and he will be a great one just seeing how he acts with his cousins and nephew now.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies, may I join in?? I'm 28... got my :bfp: on August 26th, at 10 dpo.

Veronica - we have the same due date!!! How exciting :)

How is everyone feeling so far? I am so bloated, I am barely fitting into my pants!!!:haha:


----------



## JustFluffy

Welcome Bella! I am bloated too, less so yeaterday and today but still! I actually went to TJ Max and got two maternity pants to eas my comfort whie sitting at a desk all day LOL. They are the comfiest EVER!


----------



## aknqtpie

I haven't been too bad with bloating, but i think it will hit me soon. I am so glad it's a long weekend. I am feeling good, but I'm getting tired earlier.


----------



## Juliet11

Glad I found this thread!
I found out Monday that I am 4 weeks pregnant, due May 6th, SO excited!!! I;m 30 yrs old and this is #1. 

Had mild cramping a day or two before the BFP... and since Monday I have been more tired and had diarrhea (blah). 

YAY FOR OUR MAY BABIES!


----------



## Powell130

Hey ladies! I see a few familiar names on here, looks like I found ya'll :haha:

Anyways, I would love to join you ladies. I am due May 1 2013! (according to LMP)

I got my BFP today. I wasn't even planning on testing til Monday! I jumped on here after a couple day absence and my POAS addict came out while I was getting ready for dinner with DH and a friend of his. I looked over and not even 2 minutes later there was a beautiful BFP. I left immediately to go get one from the Dollar Store which was positive also. I'm going to take another in the AM and confirm with a digi, then stop testing. (try to atleast lol)

DH and I will have been together 3 years in May next year when Baby Powell will be due. He is 26 and I am 24, 25 in October. We've been married since January 30 2012 :)


----------



## KaitlinP

21, just got my BFP and due may 13 :D


----------



## BirdInaHouse

I'm 29, and I'm due May 4th. I have a 10 year old son, so I really feel like I'm starting from scratch. I had my IUD taken out a couple of months ago, and I'm still kind of shocked that it happened so fast! This forum is massive; I hope some of us get to know each other! :)


----------



## JustFluffy

Welcome Powell! Glad you found us! SO excited for you.


----------



## Powell130

Thank you! Let's pray this one sticks!
 



Attached Files:







yay.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## soph901

Hey ladies,

Can I jump in too got my BFP on friday 13 DPO on a CB digi and another one the day after I'm due May 11th so far am a lil bloated feel a lil sick sometimes mostly when I eat and soreish bbs been trying for just 2 months and poof I'm pregnant couldnt believe it happened so fast DH is a lil in shock because it happened so quick but think he will come round soon enough anyway hope u are all well n h&h 9 months x


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay Powell!!! Welcome to the Dark Side! Muahahha... jk. So excited for you!!!
Welcome to the rest of the new laides.. I feel like we need a name for our group.. hahaha


----------



## BellaRosa8302

JustFluffy said:


> Welcome Bella! I am bloated too, less so yeaterday and today but still! I actually went to TJ Max and got two maternity pants to eas my comfort whie sitting at a desk all day LOL. They are the comfiest EVER!

Tj Maxx sells maternity??? Really?? I have one two minutes from my house & I've never seen a maternity section... are they mixed into another section? (Sorry - a little too excited here! :haha:)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> Thank you! Let's pray this one sticks!

Yay! Congratulations and welcome! Glad you found us! :happydance:


----------



## aknqtpie

I wish we had a TJ Maxx up here... we just got a Kohl's about 2-3 years ago..


----------



## Powell130

I can't believe we all did it!! And that we're all so close in dates :) I hardly have any symptoms yet. My boobs started to get swollen a few days ago, then sore yesterday. I've been really bloated at night and the right side of the bottom of my belly is HARD. Other than than, not much...yet! lol I really wanna get some morning sickness so I know this one may last longer than the last...only time will tell. I really feel like this is our rainbow baby tho :) can't help but get excited about that!!


----------



## JustFluffy

BellaRosa8302 said:


> JustFluffy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Bella! I am bloated too, less so yeaterday and today but still! I actually went to TJ Max and got two maternity pants to eas my comfort whie sitting at a desk all day LOL. They are the comfiest EVER!
> 
> Tj Maxx sells maternity??? Really?? I have one two minutes from my house & I've never seen a maternity section... are they mixed into another section? (Sorry - a little too excited here! :haha:)Click to expand...

You know what, you are right! We went to TJ Maxx first but didn't find any maternity clothes. We went to Ross and found a lot there, tha's where I found them. Do you have a Ross near you?


----------



## cozmos

hey ladies can i hop in tooo? im due may 12th too yehaa , cant wait!! x


----------



## nyba

Can I join? I don't have def date yet but it should be around May 7th. Took an HPT on Fri and it was positive, went to the gyn on saturday and she did a pap and Tues, I have to go for blood work.

She also order an ultrasound mamogram and transvaginal ultrasound for next week. 

I'm 38 and this is the first. Still in a bit of shock, we decided on my birthday in the middle of July to try and I stopped taking the pill a few days into my cycle. I thought it would take a few months at least given my age and that I had been on the pill for so long but surprise... 6 weeks later I was pregnant!


----------



## Juliet11

Anyone having symptoms??
I've had a lot of gas this week, not so much today, but more like an upset stomach. Felt pouty for no reason too. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Powell130

Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up. 

Prayers Please!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

JustFluffy said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustFluffy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Bella! I am bloated too, less so yeaterday and today but still! I actually went to TJ Max and got two maternity pants to eas my comfort whie sitting at a desk all day LOL. They are the comfiest EVER!
> 
> Tj Maxx sells maternity??? Really?? I have one two minutes from my house & I've never seen a maternity section... are they mixed into another section? (Sorry - a little too excited here! :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> You know what, you are right! We went to TJ Maxx first but didn't find any maternity clothes. We went to Ross and found a lot there, tha's where I found them. Do you have a Ross near you?Click to expand...

Naw ... never heard of Ross! Darn!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up.
> 
> Prayers Please!!!

Oh no Powell! Fx'd for you :hug:


----------



## nyba

Powell130 - sending you lots of good wishes:hugs:


----------



## pinktiara

Ugh I have been having the worst sleeps I don't remember this with my first


----------



## aknqtpie

Last night I kept getting woke up every 2 hours.. First I was feeling all bloated and so that woke me up.. next my dog wanted to go out... and then my cat decided she was going to hack up a hairball, on the bed... luckily I pushed her off the bed before sad hairball was hacked up... but my poor cat was not having it.. 

I was then awake by 6:30... Maybe tonight I will sleep better lol.


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Hi ladies! Can I join in too? I just got my BFP this morning. Two FRER and a digi and I am sort of believing it's true. My due date will be around May 9th. My son is May 30th so that would most likely be two May babies! Can't wait to spend the next 9 months with you all!

As far as symptoms go I don't have many yet. I didn't get much morning sickness with my son so hopefully that's the same this time around. We weren't really trying this month so I wasn't paying attention to symptoms at all. 

Holy moly I am so excited!!


----------



## Liztastic

I'm joining too if that's alright ladies :) Got my BFP 10 dpo on 9/1, due 5/15/13!!!




Powell130 said:


> Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up.
> 
> Prayers Please!!!


You're on my prayer list Powell!!!!


----------



## cozmos

powell fx for u chix, x


----------



## cozmos

anyone else wake up so much earlier for a pee and then are wide awake?....soooooooooooo anoying!!!!!!!!! i normally cant get up in the mornings but no not now lol. as far as preggers symtoms so far iv sore boobs (not growing yet tho haha ), can get very sleepy, grumpiness has passed for now, hunger (or greed), and still obsessed with poas, my lines have got darker from 8dpo now on 18dpo-still not darker than control line, im using tesco cheepies tho so hoping thats why...slightly obsessed.
my legs have also been so freakin itchy...possibly not related..
i hope everyone else is feelin fab!!


----------



## Liztastic

cozmos said:


> anyone else wake up so much earlier for a pee and then are wide awake?....soooooooooooo anoying!!!!!!!!! i normally cant get up in the mornings but no not now lol. as far as preggers symtoms so far iv sore boobs (not growing yet tho haha ), can get very sleepy, grumpiness has passed for now, hunger (or greed), and still obsessed with poas, my lines have got darker from 8dpo now on 18dpo-still not darker than control line, im using tesco cheepies tho so hoping thats why...slightly obsessed.
> my legs have also been so freakin itchy...possibly not related..
> i hope everyone else is feelin fab!!

Me!!!! I woke up early before but could always go back to sleep now I just get out of bed otherwise I'll just be laying there. 

Symptoms - I'm super bloated, bb's hurt and are swollen, slightly nausea and terrible fatigue after about 3pm. But I'm loving every minute of it!!!


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Liztastic said:


> cozmos said:
> 
> 
> anyone else wake up so much earlier for a pee and then are wide awake?....soooooooooooo anoying!!!!!!!!! i normally cant get up in the mornings but no not now lol. as far as preggers symtoms so far iv sore boobs (not growing yet tho haha ), can get very sleepy, grumpiness has passed for now, hunger (or greed), and still obsessed with poas, my lines have got darker from 8dpo now on 18dpo-still not darker than control line, im using tesco cheepies tho so hoping thats why...slightly obsessed.
> my legs have also been so freakin itchy...possibly not related..
> i hope everyone else is feelin fab!!
> 
> Me!!!! I woke up early before but could always go back to sleep now I just get out of bed otherwise I'll just be laying there.
> 
> Symptoms - I'm super bloated, bb's hurt and are swollen, slightly nausea and terrible fatigue after about 3pm. But I'm loving every minute of it!!!Click to expand...

I woke up about three to four times last night and had the worst time going back to sleep. 

My bb's are kind of swollen and a bit sore and this morning I felt like I was constantly gagging but no nausea exactly, so I guess that's good! And I'm definitely happy to have the symptoms too!


----------



## veronica s

aknqtpie said:


> Welcome Daisy!
> 
> So how long has everyone been with their DH, DF, OH or whatever! :)
> 
> My DH and I have been together for 9 years, and married for 5! We finally decided to start trying this summer! I think I bothered my DH enough about having a child lol... He is starting to get excited though.. I can tell

Hi Diasy!

I've been with DH for over 6 years. Married for almost 2 years. I didn't think my hubs would be very excited when he foound out, even though we were aware and TTC, but he seems pretty happy about it!


----------



## veronica s

kellz30 said:


> Hi ladies
> Congrats on the pregnancys. I am due around the beggining of May. I have had my hcg bloods taken 4 times, and its doubling, and have a scan booked for friday.
> Anyone else ache in the vagina area?

I'm not aching, but definitely dry and itchy. I feel like my pH balance is off or something.....=/


----------



## veronica s

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hi ladies, may I join in?? I'm 28... got my :bfp: on August 26th, at 10 dpo.
> 
> Veronica - we have the same due date!!! How exciting :)
> 
> How is everyone feeling so far? I am so bloated, I am barely fitting into my pants!!!:haha:

Awesome Bella Rosa! I got my BFP on Aug 28th at 11dpo! I'm so excited. Yes, and my pants are definitely getting tighter (even though I'm not gaining weight). I think I may have to buy some prego pants soon.


----------



## veronica s

aknqtpie said:


> Yay Powell!!! Welcome to the Dark Side! Muahahha... jk. So excited for you!!!
> Welcome to the rest of the new laides.. I feel like we need a name for our group.. hahaha

yes, a name! Great idea! Any suggestions?


----------



## veronica s

Powell130 said:


> Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up.
> 
> Prayers Please!!!

oh hun, I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## veronica s

pinktiara said:


> Ugh I have been having the worst sleeps I don't remember this with my first

I've been sleeping horribly!!

Oh and I took another HPT the other day and it was a lot darker! So that's good. Hopefully my doctor's appointment in 2 weeks will go well.


----------



## cozmos

AlesiaNicole said:


> Liztastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cozmos said:
> 
> 
> anyone else wake up so much earlier for a pee and then are wide awake?....soooooooooooo anoying!!!!!!!!! i normally cant get up in the mornings but no not now lol. as far as preggers symtoms so far iv sore boobs (not growing yet tho haha ), can get very sleepy, grumpiness has passed for now, hunger (or greed), and still obsessed with poas, my lines have got darker from 8dpo now on 18dpo-still not darker than control line, im using tesco cheepies tho so hoping thats why...slightly obsessed.
> my legs have also been so freakin itchy...possibly not related..
> i hope everyone else is feelin fab!!
> 
> Me!!!! I woke up early before but could always go back to sleep now I just get out of bed otherwise I'll just be laying there.
> 
> Symptoms - I'm super bloated, bb's hurt and are swollen, slightly nausea and terrible fatigue after about 3pm. But I'm loving every minute of it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I woke up about three to four times last night and had the worst time going back to sleep.
> 
> My bb's are kind of swollen and a bit sore and this morning I felt like I was constantly gagging but no nausea exactly, so I guess that's good! And I'm definitely happy to have the symptoms too!Click to expand...

im lovin my wee symtoms too so far no nausea tho i hope i give that a miss, itchy legs are ridiculous tho mehh!!!! x


----------



## Powell130

Bloodwork at 3:10 today. it's almost noon here now. I'm nervous and excited!


----------



## pinktiara

veronica s said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I have been having the worst sleeps I don't remember this with my first
> 
> I've been sleeping horribly!!
> 
> Oh and I took another HPT the other day and it was a lot darker! So that's good. Hopefully my doctor's appointment in 2 weeks will go well.Click to expand...

Nice so im not alone in continual taking of the tests haha I took a frer on the weekend it it was positive have been finishing off my internet cheapies they et darker everyday. gotta call the dr today to make an app hopefully get the same dr who delivered my son!


----------



## aknqtpie

I only had two FRER's left from the previous month.. but if I had more, I probably would of taken them all!!! 

Good luck today Powell! Fx'd for all good news!!! 

I started feeling a little queezy this morning after I ate breakfast. I have decided to finally cut caffeine out.. it just makes me feel gross. I am still getting bloaty cramps in the middle of the night, but it dawned on me that it must have to do with how I am sleeping, because it only happens in the middle of the night! I think I must be putting pressure on something that is triggering it.. because when I lay on my back and stretch fully out, it goes away. I will talk to my Dr about it when I see her this afternoon.


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Powell130 said:


> Bloodwork at 3:10 today. it's almost noon here now. I'm nervous and excited!

Good luck. I hope it goes well for you.
FX'd


----------



## veronica s

aknqtpie said:


> I only had two FRER's left from the previous month.. but if I had more, I probably would of taken them all!!!
> 
> Good luck today Powell! Fx'd for all good news!!!
> 
> I started feeling a little queezy this morning after I ate breakfast. I have decided to finally cut caffeine out.. it just makes me feel gross. I am still getting bloaty cramps in the middle of the night, but it dawned on me that it must have to do with how I am sleeping, because it only happens in the middle of the night! I think I must be putting pressure on something that is triggering it.. because when I lay on my back and stretch fully out, it goes away. I will talk to my Dr about it when I see her this afternoon.

I'm in week 5 this week and I started feelng a little queesy this morning as well. Nothing close to feeling like I was going to throw up. Just a little dizzy and slightly nauseated. This came and went quickly a few times this morning. Mostly after I eat. 

Great that you're cutting caffiene out! I stopped with it over 2 weeks ago. Althought I will have a small piece of chocolate every now and then. I only drink water and organic pasteruized juices. I've also bought all new all natural shampoo, conditioner, soap, shaving cream. And I've stopped using my acne stuff with salacylic acid, since it's advised not to use that when you're preggers, and stopped using my dry shampoo since it has silica and other yucky stuff I don't want to be inhaling. I'm eating completely healthy, and I'm not tempted to really eat bad stuff (yet). I feel like I need to ALWAYS be aware of what I'm putting in my body. I don't want to harm my baby in any way. Maybe I'm crazy, but I guess I'd rather try my best to keep this bean (and myself) healthy.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am trying to get myself in the mode to eat a little healthier than I have been. I have been drinking a LOT of water... I agree with you.. I think the world is already difficult as it is, why put our babies at a disadvantage coming into the world if we can help it.


----------



## tea latte

Hi guys! Can I join in? I'm 27 and due about May 10.


----------



## veronica s

tea latte said:


> Hi guys! Can I join in? I'm 27 and due about May 10.

Sure! welcome and congrats!


----------



## rubythrill

I am 29 and have not yet gone to my first prental visit (Sept. 12th) but according to the online due date calendars I am due May 8th.

My last period was Aug 1st, and AF WAAAS due the 29th of Aug.

The lines just keep getting darker and darker on the tests for me, I have done 3 so far...

This is my first pregnancy EVER and I really nervous!


----------



## veronica s

rubythrill said:


> I am 29 and have not yet gone to my first prental visit (Sept. 12th) but according to the online due date calendars I am due May 8th.
> 
> My last period was Aug 1st, and AF WAAAS due the 29th of Aug.
> 
> The lines just keep getting darker and darker on the tests for me, I have done 3 so far...
> 
> This is my first pregnancy EVER and I really nervous!

I'm nervous too. I'm worrying all the time!


----------



## AlesiaNicole

veronica s said:


> rubythrill said:
> 
> 
> I am 29 and have not yet gone to my first prental visit (Sept. 12th) but according to the online due date calendars I am due May 8th.
> 
> My last period was Aug 1st, and AF WAAAS due the 29th of Aug.
> 
> The lines just keep getting darker and darker on the tests for me, I have done 3 so far...
> 
> This is my first pregnancy EVER and I really nervous!
> 
> I'm nervous too. I'm worrying all the time!Click to expand...

This is my second and I'm still worrying! I think it's just natural.


----------



## Powell130

I'll find out my results in the AM. Doc didn't seem concerned tho


----------



## veronica s

Powell130 said:


> I'll find out my results in the AM. Doc didn't seem concerned tho

keep us updated!


----------



## tea latte

My first prenatal visit isn't until September 24. That seems like years away! Like everyone else, I am worrying a lot. I have anxiety issues though, so it's no surprise ;)

Today I am bloating like nobody's business. I feel like someone is inflating me. X__X


----------



## veronica s

tea latte said:


> My first prenatal visit isn't until September 24. That seems like years away! Like everyone else, I am worrying a lot. I have anxiety issues though, so it's no surprise ;)
> 
> Today I am bloating like nobody's business. I feel like someone is inflating me. X__X

Mine is the 17th, and I'm feeling your anxiety. I tend to worry about EVERYTHING. I've been trying to pray a lot more, which has helped with the worries and anxiety, but not completely. 

Yes, and I feel like I freakin balloon today. I'm achey, tired, and feel like a cow. Just want to go to bed. I think my hubs won't be too happy when I tell him I don't want to DTD tonight, lol.


----------



## Juliet11

welcome to the new friends in the thread!!!

I'm glad I am not the only one who is a bit nervous!!!

Today I heard from my nurse that I need to keep taking the estradiol (I had IVF so I've had some medication to take), and then when I get the refill tonight at the pharmacy, one of the pharmacy print out pages says not to take if pregnant?!?! I did some research and apparently some people who had assisted conception keep taking estradiol in early pregnancy but it made me worried of course- the nurse obviously knows i'm pregnant- she is the one who told me. 
I think i'll reconfirm again with the nurse that I am to stay on this med... I just don't like being confused!


----------



## tea latte

aknqtpie said:


> Welcome Daisy!
> 
> So how long has everyone been with their DH, DF, OH or whatever! :)
> 
> My DH and I have been together for 9 years, and married for 5! We finally decided to start trying this summer! I think I bothered my DH enough about having a child lol... He is starting to get excited though.. I can tell

Oh, I missed this one. XD My husband and I have been together 11 years (as of yesterday, actually ;)) and have been married for 4 and a half. He's been really keen to have kids for a while now (he's 3 years older than me) and I was a bit nervous about it, but we finally started talking about it seriously and got it right on the first try O_O;; If I had any doubts, I guess that's the end of that...heh.


----------



## nyba

I've been with my SO a little less than 2 years. But we were friends for a few years before that. 

We weren't even sure whether or not we wanted kids. Both of us are in our late 30s. We talked about it on my birthday in July and decided that I would stop taking the pill and just see what happened but that we weren't going to do anything beyond that and that if it was meant to be, great. If not, that was great too. I think both of us were shocked that it happened so quickly!


----------



## pinktiara

I have yet to find a new dr since the one who delivered my son has closed her practice to become a president of the medical association ugh. Guess I will be making some phone calls tomorrow. Took another test today for fun man that was a dark line lol


----------



## AlesiaNicole

My first appointment is the 20th. My OH wanted me to go in to confirm the tests I've already taken but I explained they were all pretty much the same. I wouldn't be getting a blood test or anything. I told him I'd just take another one for him tomorrow morning.


----------



## veronica s

pinktiara said:


> I have yet to find a new dr since the one who delivered my son has closed her practice to become a president of the medical association ugh. Guess I will be making some phone calls tomorrow. Took another test today for fun man that was a dark line lol

I took another hpt todayn (number 7) at 19 dpo and finally the line was slightly darker than the control line. It's kind of cool to be able to see the progression. I need to take a pic of all of them next to each other, LOL.


----------



## CJHanson

I'm also due May 12!!!! 23 now second baby for us been ttc for over 2.5 yrs....SO EXCITED!


----------



## veronica s

CJHanson said:


> I'm also due May 12!!!! 23 now second baby for us been ttc for over 2.5 yrs....SO EXCITED!

Congrats girl! Yay for May 12! Woo hoo. Were you doing fertility treatments?


----------



## Powell130

747!!!


----------



## nyba

I only took 1 HPT. Now I kind of want to buy another one just to see a dark line:happydance:


----------



## rubythrill

I took another hpt todayn (number 7) at 19 dpo and finally the line was slightly darker than the control line. It's kind of cool to be able to see the progression. I need to take a pic of all of them next to each other, LOL.[/QUOTE]

I need to take more LOL, I have been giving them away to family members... 

Weird?


----------



## Powell130

lol yeah that is a little weird, TBH

I took one just alittle bit ago and it SUPER dark. The first I've gotten that's this dark! ALMOST as dark as the control line lol


----------



## veronica s

I was surprised how dark my line was today. It came up at the same exact time as the control line (all the other hpts, my line came in after a minute or so) and it was the same color as the control. By the time it dried, it was slightly darker. :happydance: I heard FRERs don't get dark until late, but since I'm only 4w3d, I'm surprised how dark it was.

Oh and I went out during my lunch break and bought maternity pants :dohh:, LOL. I keep having to unbutton my pants at work b/c of bloat :blush:. And I bought the cutest babydoll top.........lol, i wonder if my coworkers will notice that I keep wearing stuff to hide the bloat. I mean if I wore some of the snug fitting shirts I have, they would definitely think I'm preggers. But they can't know yet. My family doesn't even know. They will find out after my appointment on the 17th......I have the cutest thing I'm going to give them to tell them......an egg with a message inside of it :flower:


----------



## Powell130

My test line showed up before the control line today. They were about the same color tho, but I bet it will be darker tomorrow. 

We're gonna tell our families after my appt on the 18th so we'll be announcing big news very close together. We're not sure how we're gonna announce it yet, but I wanna come up with a cute idea :)

I had to unbutton my pants yesterday because of the bloating too! lol I'm wearing PJ pants today


----------



## rubythrill

Powell130 said:


> lol yeah that is a little weird, TBH
> 
> I took one just alittle bit ago and it SUPER dark. The first I've gotten that's this dark! ALMOST as dark as the control line lol

Well it has only been to my parents and his... Didn't feel weird...


----------



## tea latte

Has anyone else been telling? I feel kind of weird and apprehensive about it, but I can't stop, lol. I told the only friends who knew we were trying first (they just had a baby a few weeks ago), and then my best friend and her boyfriend. Then yesterday I told a friend who is also pregnant, and today my dance teacher because I don't think I'll be able to perform with her in December... I'm telling my mom on Friday when we go visit her. XD And then we'll be seeing my husband's family at the end of the month.


----------



## veronica s

tea latte said:


> Has anyone else been telling? I feel kind of weird and apprehensive about it, but I can't stop, lol. I told the only friends who knew we were trying first (they just had a baby a few weeks ago), and then my best friend and her boyfriend. Then yesterday I told a friend who is also pregnant, and today my dance teacher because I don't think I'll be able to perform with her in December... I'm telling my mom on Friday when we go visit her. XD And then we'll be seeing my husband's family at the end of the month.

I want to tell my mom so badly, but I'm waiting until the doctor's appointment on Sept 17. And plus I don't feel right telling anyone else before I tell my mom. So family will know in 2 weeks and then everyone else can know after first trimester


----------



## Powell130

rubythrill said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> lol yeah that is a little weird, TBH
> 
> I took one just alittle bit ago and it SUPER dark. The first I've gotten that's this dark! ALMOST as dark as the control line lol
> 
> Well it has only been to my parents and his... Didn't feel weird...Click to expand...

I was referring to the giving them the stick part :haha:

How did ya'll tell them? Did you just give it to them, or put it in something?


----------



## Powell130

tea latte said:


> Has anyone else been telling? I feel kind of weird and apprehensive about it, but I can't stop, lol. I told the only friends who knew we were trying first (they just had a baby a few weeks ago), and then my best friend and her boyfriend. Then yesterday I told a friend who is also pregnant, and today my dance teacher because I don't think I'll be able to perform with her in December... I'm telling my mom on Friday when we go visit her. XD And then we'll be seeing my husband's family at the end of the month.

I've told a few people but nobody super close to us yet. My husband has told a few people at work. We're gonna wait til after my appointment on the 18th to tell family and stuff. We wanna see something on the ultrasound first :) but we're not sure how we're gonna tell everyone yet!


----------



## tea latte

Yeah, I would wait until after my appointment to tell my mom, but I want to tell her in person and we're seeing her this weekend. Our families are spread out (we live in Chicago, and my mom lives in Michigan; Mister's dad lives in Philadelphia, his mom in New Jersey, his brother in Boston and his sister in Los Angeles) and we don't get to see them in person very often. My appointment is the week we'll be getting together with his side of the family for his dad's birthday, though, so hopefully we'll be more assured when we tell them. :)


----------



## AlesiaNicole

tea latte said:


> Has anyone else been telling? I feel kind of weird and apprehensive about it, but I can't stop, lol. I told the only friends who knew we were trying first (they just had a baby a few weeks ago), and then my best friend and her boyfriend. Then yesterday I told a friend who is also pregnant, and today my dance teacher because I don't think I'll be able to perform with her in December... I'm telling my mom on Friday when we go visit her. XD And then we'll be seeing my husband's family at the end of the month.

I am horrible at keeping secrets. We've told my parents, Clint's sister and her husband, a few friends, I just can't keep it in!


----------



## JustFluffy

cozmos said:


> anyone else wake up so much earlier for a pee and then are wide awake?....soooooooooooo anoying!!!!!!!!! i normally cant get up in the mornings but no not now lol. as far as preggers symtoms so far iv sore boobs (not growing yet tho haha ), can get very sleepy, grumpiness has passed for now, hunger (or greed), and still obsessed with poas, my lines have got darker from 8dpo now on 18dpo-still not darker than control line, im using tesco cheepies tho so hoping thats why...slightly obsessed.
> my legs have also been so freakin itchy...possibly not related..
> i hope everyone else is feelin fab!!

I have been out of town for a few days (still there, just got internet HAHA) I am so there with the wakeup CRAZY EARLY then not being able to go back to sleep too. I took another FRER on Monday (My last one) and it was the darkest yet, SO happy! I am still bloated, but not as bad. Definitely rocking the comfy pants when possible HAHA!


Congerats on your numbers Powell! That is SO awesome!


----------



## Powell130

Thank you hun!

I've been in comfy pants all day :haha:

Go in for blood again in the AM. I'm pretty sure they'll be just fine tho since I had such a big increase this last time, they almost tripled!


----------



## Juliet11

we told my mom because my dad just passed away in August and I knew the news would cheer her up. although we want to wait to tell other close family/friends who knew we did IVF till after my appointment on the 17th. Then not as close friends when we are in the 2nd tri-mester.

But when to tell work?? I am a kindergarten teacher and have to be using lots of energy while on my feet most the day. I wonder if telling my co-workers would be a benefit. Especially if I get morning sickness and may need their help.


----------



## Powell130

Juliet11 said:


> we told my mom because my dad just passed away in August and I knew the news would cheer her up. although we want to wait to tell other close family/friends who knew we did IVF till after my appointment on the 17th. Then not as close friends when we are in the 2nd tri-mester.
> 
> But when to tell work?? I am a kindergarten teacher and have to be using lots of energy while on my feet most the day. I wonder if telling my co-workers would be a benefit. Especially if I get morning sickness and may need their help.

It sounds like it may be a good idea to tell a few of the teachers you're close to?


----------



## aknqtpie

I told my boss right away so he knew what was going on. But I think it depends on the work environment.


----------



## veronica s

tea latte said:


> Yeah, I would wait until after my appointment to tell my mom, but I want to tell her in person and we're seeing her this weekend. Our families are spread out (we live in Chicago, and my mom lives in Michigan; Mister's dad lives in Philadelphia, his mom in New Jersey, his brother in Boston and his sister in Los Angeles) and we don't get to see them in person very often. My appointment is the week we'll be getting together with his side of the family for his dad's birthday, though, so hopefully we'll be more assured when we tell them. :)

My family is all over the country, so I won't be able to tell anyone in person. The closest person I have is my sister who is 6 hours away. My brother is about 12 hours and so are my parents (in the opposite direction). 

I have decided to get some eggs made with a little "We're pregnant" message. The egg will be in a tiny moss nest, and when my parents (or whoever) open the box with the nest and egg, they will see the words "crack me" at the top. I thought it was a cute idea and definitely unique. It suits my personality.:laugh2:


----------



## veronica s

Yep, so i bought maternity work pants yesterday. I was having to unbutton my pants all the time b/c of bloat. These are AWESOME. it's like wearing sweatpants to work. So comfy........I think I might wear these even after I have my baby, LOL.:blush:


----------



## tea latte

So sorry to hear about your dad, Juliet :(


----------



## nyba

I've been debating when to tell people. The norm here is to tell people the day you find out. I'm more of a wait until 3 months kind of person.

I think I'll wait to tell my/his parents until the end of the month (which would put us at 2 months). At that point, we'll have had the US and all the initial tests. Everyone else I won't tell until the end of the first trimester. 

Although it feels weird having no one know - I'm dying to tell my BFF and siblings :)


----------



## pinktiara

I told my BFF and my Inlaws that's it until 3 months


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Apparently when my OH was out last night with his BIL he told everyone. So.....so much for keeping it under wraps for a few months! I have to say I'm thrilled he's so excited he can't keep it a secret too though!


----------



## Powell130

We've told a handful of friends and a few people Hubs works with but are waiting to tell family until I have my first prenatal appointment and see something on an ultrasound. Plus I think a US pic would assist in the reveal ;)


----------



## JustFluffy

I have told family and the closest of friends, only those who knew about our struggle TTC. I also told my boss, just in case something goes wrong or my performance is sub par due to fatgue or morning sickness... Co-Workers and other friends will wait untl 12 weeks.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am having issues keeping it in... lol.


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> I am having issues keeping it in... lol.

lol me too. I wanna tell everyone! The 18th needs to hurry here!!


----------



## veronica s

Yep, I'm having issues lying to ppl I know. Even close friends are asking me, but I just say no. Like I said, I need to tell my mom first, then i can tell others :thumbup:


----------



## veronica s

POAS again this morning. This time, MY line came up right away and it took about a minute for the control line to fill in, and my line is MUCH darker than the control! Def very cool seeing the progression!


----------



## Powell130

I ran outta ICs the day mine was equal to the control. But I do have a few OPKs and have heard that they pick up HCG as well, I may take one just to see what it looks like lol that and I have 4 left and they'll expire before I get a chance to use them again lol

My HCG from yesterday was 1527 :happydance:


----------



## tea latte

Yay Powell! :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Woohoo Powell!!!


----------



## Powell130

Gotta go Monday and will find out the results Tuesday and then hopefully THIS will be the last time I have to get them done lol I think they'll be satisfied with 4 sets. The only concern I have is that the first time they almost tripled and this time the just over doubled. Should I be concerned?


----------



## aknqtpie

I think they are only supposed to double, so that is good! It is all nerve wrecking!!

I haven't had to do it, but they did some blood work on me when I went in on tuesday, so since I haven't heard back from them then I am assuming everything was fine..


----------



## Powell130

I didn't think of it that way, thank you :)


----------



## JustFluffy

Sorry I am a little late, but congrats on the progressing numbers Powell! That is so exciting. My OB is staying out of it until my 10 week scan. My goodness, it feels like October 10th is forever away! Maybe I have already said that on here a few times LOL... Nothing new here for me, just super tired.


----------



## Powell130

JustFluffy said:


> Sorry I am a little late, but congrats on the progressing numbers Powell! That is so exciting. My OB is staying out of it until my 10 week scan. My goodness, it feels like October 10th is forever away! Maybe I have already said that on here a few times LOL... Nothing new here for me, just super tired.

Thank you thank you :)

I think Monday will be my last bloodwork (as long as they're still progressing) til I go on the 18th and I'm really hoping to get an ultrasound then. I should be somewhere around 7 weeks so I'm sure I will. I can't wait, we're so excited. We're going to tell family after the US and we get a picture printed out that we can frame and give to them!

That does seem like forever away! My birthday is the 14th :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hi ladies, can I join in please? I'm Kirsty, i'm 30 and English living in Sweden. My edd is may 15th so i'd love to buddy up with people due around the same time as me. Feels so weird to think about being 'due' I don't even particularly feel pregnant yet :haha:


----------



## veronica s

Yay for the progressing numbers Powell!

As for everyone else, how are you ladies feeling?

Not feeling particularly different than normal, although my right leg is aching today. Almost feels like the "growing pains" I felt as a kid.

No morning sickness.......yet. I have felt nauseated once or twice, but I am eating every few hours so I don't get that sick feeling. 

Had some brown spotting yesterday, so that freaked me out a little, but it stopped, so that's good. Getting nervous for my appointment next Monday. Then I can tell my family!


----------



## Powell130

Thank you! US tomorrow morning. I'm so excited and nervous at the same time! I really want to be able to see/hear a heartbeat :) then we'll be telling family! I can't wait to be able to tell them. 

One thing that's bugging me is that a close friend of my husband (him and his wife) found out that they are pregnant a week after I did and announced it that day. Which was just a few days ago so out announcement doesn't seem as special anymore :/

As for symptoms - nausea when I'm hungry and I've almost puked a few times when I cough too hard! I get hungry about every 2-3 hours and if I don't eat, I get sick to my stomach. No cravings yet, pretty much everything I eat just tastes really good :haha: I've noticed smells more, I was going to get my hubs friends wife the other day and got behind a dump truck and had to put my car air freshener over my nose because I was about to puke, hubs friend couldn't smell anything lol Then we drove by a spot that smelled really good, turns out it was the Purina DOG FOOD Plant?! :haha: I've been really bloated, mainly after eating and from about 6pm on. My face keeps breaking out (i've never had clear skin, but I feel like I'm in high school again!) I'm getting a yeast infection :dohh: so I'm waiting on the nurse to call me back so I know what I can do about it. I mean I know I can use the OTC stuff, but I wanna know if they need me to come in first or anything. I have my appt tomorrow but it's driving my crazy already! Sore boobs, still pretty hard too! 

Speaking of food...


**EDIT** I just realized that I didn't get on this thread and update my numbers from Monday - 5020 :) Which is why they went ahead and moved up my US :)


----------



## JustFluffy

Hey ladies, no morning sickness for me yet, but I do feel a bit of an upset stomach at random times. I guess that means it is creeping up on me! My legs were a little sore this morning too, didn't think much of it until you mentioned it veronica.. Do you think it is a symptom? Funny... I think I am getting sick, yuck! I have a sore throat that has been here for two days now... Hopefully it doesn't get any worse...


----------



## veronica s

JustFluffy said:


> Hey ladies, no morning sickness for me yet, but I do feel a bit of an upset stomach at random times. I guess that means it is creeping up on me! My legs were a little sore this morning too, didn't think much of it until you mentioned it veronica.. Do you think it is a symptom? Funny... I think I am getting sick, yuck! I have a sore throat that has been here for two days now... Hopefully it doesn't get any worse...

I'm not sure if it's sciatica or what? I've been feeling this pain on and off since I found out I was preggers, but today it's worse. I have a throbbing pain in my lower back/right butt cheek:dohh: and then a throbbing pain in my calf. I also had a leg cramp in the middle of the night. I'm wanting to put heat on my butt cheek to try to make the pain go away......you think that would be ok, as long as I keep it away from my abdomen?


----------



## robinson380

Can I join here please?? I will be 30 min February. Got my BFP on 9/1/2012. Congrats to all the mom's with May babies!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Robinson! Welcome!!

I haven't had any m/s yet either, but tomorrow is 6 weeks so we will see if something hits. Some food hasn't seemed appetizing, and I did feel a little nauseous the other day, but I think it was because my pants were buttoned. As soon as I unbuttoned them, I felt better lol. Bloating has been my biggest symptom. That and my BBs are getting sore and big! 

3 more weeks until my u/s!! Jealous of you Powell!


----------



## Powell130

Im VERY jealous of our friend who got preggers because she found out Saturday, went to the doc yesterday and since she is past 8 weeks and hadn't been to the doc yet, she qualified for a free US that day! ugh LUCKY


----------



## Longing2bAMum

veronica s said:


> JustFluffy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, no morning sickness for me yet, but I do feel a bit of an upset stomach at random times. I guess that means it is creeping up on me! My legs were a little sore this morning too, didn't think much of it until you mentioned it veronica.. Do you think it is a symptom? Funny... I think I am getting sick, yuck! I have a sore throat that has been here for two days now... Hopefully it doesn't get any worse...
> 
> I'm not sure if it's sciatica or what? I've been feeling this pain on and off since I found out I was preggers, but today it's worse. I have a throbbing pain in my lower back/right butt cheek:dohh: and then a throbbing pain in my calf. I also had a leg cramp in the middle of the night. I'm wanting to put heat on my butt cheek to try to make the pain go away......you think that would be ok, as long as I keep it away from my abdomen?Click to expand...

Hi :hi: I read the other day that you can put heat to ease pain, just don't use for too long because you don't want to heat your insides up too much, so using one on your butt will be fine :D



aknqtpie said:


> Hi Robinson! Welcome!!
> 
> I haven't had any m/s yet either, but tomorrow is 6 weeks so we will see if something hits. Some food hasn't seemed appetizing, and I did feel a little nauseous the other day, but I think it was because my pants were buttoned. As soon as I unbuttoned them, I felt better lol. Bloating has been my biggest symptom. That and my BBs are getting sore and big!
> 
> 3 more weeks until my u/s!! Jealous of you Powell!

I had the same problem with bloating making me feel not to good, as soon as my stomach can breath I feel fine, my stomach is so firm too!

My only symptoms are sore boobs, bloated and tired, but i'm only just 5 weeks today so i'm hoping next week will be the start of some proper symptoms :D


----------



## aknqtpie

Bloating sucks! Oh well...I am the same, if I can move around it starts to go away. If it doesn't go away fast though I usually take some tylenol and that helps. I just try not to take tylenol less than 12 hours apart. 

I have my first craving.. I want a Meatball sub... from subway... probably will regret it later, but it sounds SOOO good. Only an hour till lunch!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I've been craving something all week, I just don't know what, i'm going food shopping tomorrow though, so i'm sure i'll find out :rofl:

I was craving eggs last week, that's a sign my body wants more protein, we've been mostly eating veggies lately, so I guess we have to have a bit more meat in our diet!!


----------



## pinktiara

I have been having this burning feeling in my stomach apparently it can be the nerves or abdominal seperation which could make sense not sure if thats effected by a previous c section but ugh it feels like super bloating like when you eat to much you wanna explode lol the bloating is my biggest problem


----------



## Juliet11

Hey ladies! Just wanted to see how everyone is doing? 
I am having random symptoms frequently, but no ms... just wooziness during the day and major bloating. I went on the scale today though and to my surprise have only gained a pound, even though my previously regular fitting jeans are too snug. 
How about everyone else? 
Anyone have a ultrasound yet?


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Juliet! I am just getting tired earlier, and feeling a little nauseous in the morning. No puking yet (although I had a little dry heaving a couple mornings ago). I realized when I wake up I need to immediately eat something, so I will usually make some peanut butter toast. 

No U/S yet.. my first will be on Oct 4th! :)


----------



## pinktiara

I go into the docs Thursday probably won't get a us until October as well


----------



## robinson380

Good Morning Ladies: I had some mild cramping on the left side this weekend. Don;t know if it is just stretching or what? Makes me nervous, but from what I have read about ectopic's..it is very painful. The cramping I have is very mild and not constant. Any thoughts?


----------



## Powell130

I had cramping like that and mines not ectopic. It's probably nothing to worry about hun.

I get another US on Thursday :)
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aknqtpie

Robinson, I was getting cramping too around 4-5 weeks.. it was almost a mix between cramping and bloating... good news is, that for the most part it has gone away now. I think a good rule of thumb (but not always) is that as long as you aren't bleeding, don't worry too much. I found that tylenol usually helped with the cramping.


----------



## Powell130

My doc said pretty much the same thing that aknqtpie said, as long as there's not bleeding with the cramping, or as long as it's not really painful, it shouldn't be a cause for concern.

I've been scared to take anything for the small headaches I get, so I've been dealing with them. I have read that tylenol is safe during pregnancy, but I don't trust it


----------



## aknqtpie

My doctor said that I was okay to take tylenol. I just make sure I only take it once every 12 hours. I would follow up with your Doctor though.. everyone's situations are different.


----------



## Powell130

I just ride it out :) Scared to hurt the bean, even if they say it's okay lol


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't blame you.. I am scared about everything.. I think it will be better when I get to the 2nd tri... 5.5 weeks...


----------



## Powell130

Yeah I think so too. I think alot of my nervousness will go away when I see a heartbeat. Hopefully it'll be there Thursday


----------



## JustFluffy

Good morning ladies! How is everyone today?

I agree with you two, I heard tylenol is pretty much the only safe thing, but tylenol has never helped me much. I too just ride out the headaches. I am still super exhausted and have started getting nauseous in the morning and evening or any time I eat something sweet. I cannot even have my usual PB&J for lunch because the jelly is too sweet to stomach! But, no throwing up yet, FX'd!!! 3 weeks from tomorrow is my first appointment, getting really excited as it gets closer.


----------



## Powell130

Awe I hope everything goes well, and up until then :)

No MS sickness still but very sore boobs lol that's been my biggest symptom.


----------



## Juliet11

yeah I agree about the Tylenol... i use it sparingly because it never really helped me much before anyhow. 
But more then headaches, my top symptom now is feeling tired. My job is pretty tiring, I'm a kinder teacher. 

But ladies I have good news! I found out yesterday at my first ultrasound that I am pregnant with twins!! So may not have a May baby...but still going to hang with the May 2013 crew!


----------



## JustFluffy

Juliet11 said:


> yeah I agree about the Tylenol... i use it sparingly because it never really helped me much before anyhow.
> But more then headaches, my top symptom now is feeling tired. My job is pretty tiring, I'm a kinder teacher.
> 
> But ladies I have good news! I found out yesterday at my first ultrasound that I am pregnant with twins!! So may not have a May baby...but still going to hang with the May 2013 crew!

Twins!!! How exciting! I kind of want twins... Knock out two at once ya know? HAHA. I dont get to find out until October 10th though :cry: I took Clomid to get my BFP and there is a higher chance of multiples so... Either way I will be happy though. VERY excited for you!


----------



## robinson380

Juliet11 said:


> yeah I agree about the Tylenol... i use it sparingly because it never really helped me much before anyhow.
> But more then headaches, my top symptom now is feeling tired. My job is pretty tiring, I'm a kinder teacher.
> 
> But ladies I have good news! I found out yesterday at my first ultrasound that I am pregnant with twins!! So may not have a May baby...but still going to hang with the May 2013 crew!

Very exciting. Congratualtions!!! Are they identical or fraternal?


----------



## Powell130

Congrats on the twins!! Mayb you'llbe the one on this thread with them & not me ;)


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats on twins!! There sure are a lot of twins on BnB! :)


----------



## veronica s

hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. Had my ultrasound on Monday and they found two sacs. One had a heartbeat and the other was empty. I've got another ultrasound scheduled in two weeks......I"m praying that my second little bean shows up. I don't want to lose the LO. Prayers please :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd that they find the second heartbeat!!


----------



## Powell130

FX'd for you hun!!


----------



## JustFluffy

Yes, prayers coming your way! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## veronica s

Thanks ladies. The twins thing was totally unexpected, but now I don't know if I can bear the thought of losing one.


----------



## lunallena

HI ladies,
My due date is May 23 and I got my BFP on the first round of clomid, I was told yesterday that my HCG levels are double the amount I should have at 14dpo. maybe twins are on the cards for my husband and I :hugs:
can I join your group?


----------



## CJHanson

veronica s said:


> CJHanson said:
> 
> 
> I'm also due May 12!!!! 23 now second baby for us been ttc for over 2.5 yrs....SO EXCITED!
> 
> Congrats girl! Yay for May 12! Woo hoo. Were you doing fertility treatments?Click to expand...

Wow I haven't checked this for a minute! No...I took fertilaid for 3 months and that didn't help....so we stopped tracking and testing and 2 months later :bfp:....so excited! I have my first OB appt. Oct. 2....Dr. says will be having an ultrasound as they do it in their office...so excited to see the little one! How have you been feeling? is this the 1st for you?


----------



## Juliet11

robinson- faternal

veronica- any updates yet?

how is everyone doing?


----------



## aknqtpie

I am doing good this morning.. kind of hungry, but too lazy to move and go get food. Woke up to snow this morning.. no bueno. We usually don't see it until end of October...


----------



## veronica s

No updates. Going for my ultrasound today, in 2 hours. I'm really nervous.......


----------



## robinson380

I have been very nauseous for the past few weeks. Not fun but will be well worth it in May :) I just wish I worked from home!


----------



## aknqtpie

Can't wait to see your scan Veronica!


----------



## veronica s

Only one bugger. The other sac is empty. But this one is measurin exactly where he/she should be with a heart rate of 178. Yay!:happydance: A little sad the other bean didn't make it though.
 



Attached Files:







vbaby.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Powell130

veronica s said:


> Only one bugger. The other sac is empty. But this one is measurin exactly where he/she should be with a heart rate of 178. Yay!:happydance: A little sad the other bean didn't make it though.

Happy for you & sad at the same time. A little bitter sweet but atleast this one is healthy and measuring correctly :)


----------



## veronica s

Powell130 said:


> veronica s said:
> 
> 
> Only one bugger. The other sac is empty. But this one is measurin exactly where he/she should be with a heart rate of 178. Yay!:happydance: A little sad the other bean didn't make it though.
> 
> Happy for you & sad at the same time. A little bitter sweet but atleast this one is healthy and measuring correctly :)Click to expand...

how are things going with you powell? and everyone else? I haven't really been keeping up with this thread b/c i've been so busy with work.


----------



## Powell130

veronica s said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veronica s said:
> 
> 
> Only one bugger. The other sac is empty. But this one is measurin exactly where he/she should be with a heart rate of 178. Yay!:happydance: A little sad the other bean didn't make it though.
> 
> Happy for you & sad at the same time. A little bitter sweet but atleast this one is healthy and measuring correctly :)Click to expand...
> 
> how are things going with you powell? and everyone else? I haven't really been keeping up with this thread b/c i've been so busy with work.Click to expand...

I've been pretty good! I threw up the other day but so far that has been a one time thing. I'm glad lol still sore boobs, so not clear face, bloating and nausea when i'm hungry, which is very often lol gained 2 pounds so far. Pretty much the same I've been dealing with the whole time. I hope I have a uneventful first tri haha even tho I love every symptom because I AM PREGNANT :) I think I'll deal with anything that comes along happily :) 

How have you been?


----------



## aknqtpie

Veronica - Sorry about your second little bean, but glad your baby is healthy and measuring up to size!! 

AFM, I am doing well.. got sick last Thursday, but it looks like it was a one time thing as well.. fx'd it doesn't happen again!! Just really tired. My first U/S is on Thursday.. I am really excited!!!


----------



## pinktiara

Veronica Congrats on the one healthy bubs I had the same thing with my son when I had an early scan vanishing twin apparently its very common and most women don't even know unless they get early scans. so glad you have at least one healthy baby girl or boy so exciting and what a heart rate!!


----------



## CJHanson

Going for my ultrasound in a couple minutes....hope everything is well...can not stop throwing up these past couple days....how is everyone doing?


----------



## Powell130

CJHanson said:


> Going for my ultrasound in a couple minutes....hope everything is well...can not stop throwing up these past couple days....how is everyone doing?

GL Hun!! Supposibly MS is a sign of a healthy pregnancy, who knew puking could be a good thing?! lol I hope everything goes just fine hun. Post a pic when you can?


----------



## pinktiara

I am rediculous naseouse it comes and goes but no throwing up I didn't have it with my son either so I am glad I haven't had it with this one. Nipples still hurt but nothing crazy pretty easy going at this point but super tired thankful my toddler has slept till 8 these past two days haha


----------



## JustFluffy

Well, I just took my first puke this morning, hopefully this is just a one day thing. I am feeling so miserable and am scared to eat anything!!! Work is going to be hard to get through, I may just take off at lunch... 

Today I graduate to Green Olive, can't wait until my first scan next week!!!


----------



## CJHanson

hey ladies ultrasound was awesome!!! baby has a nice strong heartbeat of 167 bpm I'll try to get pics up today!


----------



## Powell130

JustFluffy said:


> Well, I just took my first puke this morning, hopefully this is just a one day thing. I am feeling so miserable and am scared to eat anything!!! Work is going to be hard to get through, I may just take off at lunch...
> 
> Today I graduate to Green Olive, can't wait until my first scan next week!!!

I puked earlier! lol only the second time tho and i hope it's not going to become a habit. i HATE puking! 

I graduated to a raspberry today :) I'll be a green olive this time next week :) mmm green olives lol


----------



## aknqtpie

I get to graduate to Green Olive on Thursday!!! Celebrate with a Martini.... wait... hehe 

So far my puking has been a one shot deal, but I have horrible heart burn and really don't like any food... I have only gained 2 pounds since finding out I was prego, so at least I am not gaining a bunch!


----------



## Powell130

aknqtpie said:


> I get to graduate to Green Olive on Thursday!!! Celebrate with a Martini.... wait... hehe
> 
> So far my puking has been a one shot deal, but I have horrible heart burn and really don't like any food... I have only gained 2 pounds since finding out I was prego, so at least I am not gaining a bunch!

I've gained 2 also


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Just got back from the dr! Measuring at 9 weeks, 0 days, and new due date is May 7th :)

Baby is great - got to see the heartbeat on screen and everything. So excited!


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Just got back from the dr! Measuring at 9 weeks, 0 days, and new due date is May 7th :)
> 
> Baby is great - got to see the heartbeat on screen and everything. So excited!

yay!!


----------



## JustFluffy

BellaRosa, we have the same due date! I haven't had it verified by scan though, I go in a week from tomorrow to get one. Hoping it stays the same. 

Looks like my puking wasn't morning sickness, I have the flu! yuck, I haven't been able to keep anything down all day, not even one salt cracker! I am cuatiously eatig chicken noodle soup now, hoping I won't be running to the toilet again.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yuck! Sorry Fluffy! Stomach flu's are no fun.. especially if you are already feeling tired from being prego!!


----------



## JustFluffy

Seems like it was a 24 hour stomach flu, I am keeping stuff down today so that is realy nice. I am SO tired, I am sure from pregnancy and leftover fatigue from yesterday too. I am jsut so glad to ber able to actyally eat today. I lost THREE pounds yesterday!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

JustFluffy said:


> BellaRosa, we have the same due date! I haven't had it verified by scan though, I go in a week from tomorrow to get one. Hoping it stays the same.
> 
> Looks like my puking wasn't morning sickness, I have the flu! yuck, I haven't been able to keep anything down all day, not even one salt cracker! I am cuatiously eatig chicken noodle soup now, hoping I won't be running to the toilet again.

Exciting! Let me know how the scan goes! 

Glad you're feeling better now that your 24 hr bug is gone!


----------

